# Reuben Fattie



## emil (Jul 17, 2009)

Any thoughts on a Reuben fattie. What type of sausage would be good? Maybe leave the rye bread out.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome emil, I would think regular sausage would be good for the Reuben.  I would leave the rye bread out also but would think sliced and put on a piece of grilled rye would be great!
Make sure to stop on by Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you a little better.
Happy smokes.


----------



## billbo (Jul 17, 2009)

Sliced on grilled or toasted Rye with 1000 Island dressing. Oh my.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 17, 2009)

Like they^^^^^^said. But question why leave the rye bread out just toast it alittle then cut into small cubes mix with thousand island throw on some corned beef with alittle crout. Hmmmm This is sounding more like a tutorial. Maybe I will just try it this way.

Honey there's a Fattie gonna be smokin this weekend


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 18, 2009)

That sounds delicious!  

I think you could get away with putting some bread in there.  I've done fatties with pancakes and they were great.  I dunno though.  Pancakes are a little heavier and the rye bread might soak up more of the grease from the sausage and be wet.  Only one way to find out.

We'll be waiting for the results.

take picts


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 18, 2009)

How did you people know??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've been working on that very fattie for the throwdown!!!   The key is the sausage...not just regular sausage...wait for it!!!!....... Corned beef sausage!!!!! Stuffed with sauerkruat,swiss cheese and toasted rye bread cubes. Topped with thousand island dressing. Mrs.SOB said,"I could sure go for some more of that fattie!!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The kids liked it too.  I served it with my first batch of smoked corn on the cob. Yum!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





also a side salad. I'll try to get some qview up soon.


----------



## ellymae (Jul 18, 2009)

I did a ruben fatty last fall - and will be doing it again. It wasn't pretty, but it WAS tasty.... 
I used Brauts


Then swiss....



Kraut and thousand island...and more cheese...



Rolled, cooked and cut...


----------



## mcmelik (Jul 21, 2009)

I did a Rueben a while back and used Brats on the outside with corned beef,swiss,1000 island, and kraut. And a bacon weave. It turned out great.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 21, 2009)

damn....  thats awesome.


----------



## emil (Aug 13, 2009)

Going to do a Reuben fattie this Saturday. I'm going to use brats as the sausage. Should I put some kind of rub on the sausage.......if so what. Not sure if I'll wrap in bacon. I'm going to do a couple other kinds plus a few ABT's.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't think the bacon weave really helped the flavor of the reuben fattie I did....and lots of work for not much contribution.   Be sure you use a good quality swiss cheese and toast the rye bread cubes then put inside. They actually hold up pretty good.     Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




                                                        SOB


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 13, 2009)

You can put a basic rub that you like on it.  But it might detract from that reuben flavor.  

Also, as for the bacon weave...it may not add much in the way of flavoring but it will go a long way in keeping the roll held together.  As the bacon cooks it shrinks and tightens up around the sausage.  A decent weave will stop most blowouts from becoming a catastrophy.  And they get pretty easy to do once you've done a couple and get the hang of them.

Good luck and take some picts for all of pastrami lovers to drool over.


----------

